

Prezi for hackers – impress.js backed by MadEye - mrisse
http://madeye.io/impress.js

======
mrisse
At MadEye, we want to make it easier to start coding on open source projects
(no downloading, installing dependencies, etc). We chose impress.js, because
it's an amazing framework, and is entirely static resources, but we plan to
target other projects soon.

------
TylerE
So, I have no reactions to this. WTF is this...impress.js sounds like
powerpoint or something?, and you broke my back button.

~~~
mrisse
Sorry about the back button..working on a fix for that now.

Impress.js is a html/css based presentation framework. More info here:
[https://github.com/bartaz/impress.js](https://github.com/bartaz/impress.js)

------
thelarry
ive used impress js before for presentations at work. Easy to use and it can
do some fun things. using powerpoint or any type of office application on a
mac is always a pain.

------
eriklarson
Looks cool

